
The Earth is round, and other myths, debunked by the flat Earth movement - lisper
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-colorado-flat-earth-20180115-story.html#nt=oft12aH-2gp2
======
MrZongle2
Why does it seem like there's far more effort being spent by non-flat-Earthers
discussing flat-Earthers, than there is by flat-Earthers attempting to spread
their beliefs?

~~~
qbrass
The odds are better for people rejecting the ranting against a Flat Earth than
accepting the concept on it's own. So flat-earthers must be Bayesian.

